# St. Abbs lifeboat -proposed closure



## Erimus

Many of you will be aware of the very small RNLI station at St.Abbs on the North East Coast, this is now scheduled for closure despite the obvious need for the massive( for them) diving and associated leisure activities...

If you are interested in helping to save this station could you please sign here? 
https://www.change.org/p/rnli-keep-st-abbs-lifeboat-station-open

geoff


----------



## Sister Eleff

Sad news Geoff. Duly signed.


----------



## Erimus

Thanks Sister..

Geoff


----------



## Dartskipper

Hi Geoff,

The RNLI sometimes seem to make perverse decisions, and this is one of them.
Signed up.
Good Luck with the campaign.
Roy.


----------



## Stoneroad

*The NEW St Abbs Lifeboat*

http://www.stabbslifeboat.org.uk/support-stabbs-lifeboat/


_Our new lifeboat the “Thomas Tunnock” will be officially named and launched on Saturday 17th September 2016 at St Abbs Harbour. We would like to invite you come along and help us celebrate. The event starts at midday and the launch ceremony is at 2:30pm._


Very pleased that this now independent station is going strong. Why the RNLI closed it, I'll never understand !


----------



## Erimus

Nobody can,and they have millions in the bank....

Geoff


----------



## slick

All,
Truly perverse.
Yours aye,
slick


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick

I saw it was the St Abbs Independent Lifeboat station in September when I was there.


----------

